# All Weather Fan/vent



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

thinking about getting a Turbo/maxx Deluxe 1200t vent /fan. 210 dollars seems to be reasonable. I would like to install it over the stove / kitchen area in front of the AC. for those who have this unit are you happy with it? is the one with the thermostat worth having? or is there something else i should check out? will it even fit in front of the ac unit it states its 33 1/2" long?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I have the Turbo Max on my 26KBRS in the kitchen and it fit with no problems. I am really happy with it! It's quiet and moves a lot of air.
Perfect for those evenings when its still a little warm in the trailer but cooling down outside. We run ours on low most of the time and it sucks
a modest amount of air through the windows. On medium you can feel the air flowing past you while your in bed. Very nice.

It's also helpful when were cooking and works great to take all the odors out.

Others may have a different opinion, but I never saw the need for the thermostat. I think you either want the fan on or not.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

that the kind of info i'm looking for keep them coming please


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd recommend the thermostat on any of the fans. It is really great that they will auto-shuoff in the middle of the night when the trailer cools off and then come back on mid morning as things heat up.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Camping World has a sale going on their vent fans. The MaxxAir w/ thermostat is going for $209 right now.....

Wic


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

If smoke/cooking odor is your primary reason for wanting a fan you might want to consider the microwave vent conversion. It involves changing your fan to outside vent instead of recirculate. It looks scary ( it involves cutting a rectangle in the side of the TT, but it is definitely worth it if you cook a lot) 
There are some pics of this mod in the gallery and it is relatively cheap. The outside cover only costs about $20.00 at camping world. Just a thought.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Does anyone have any input on the MaxxFan Ventfan? I have been thinking about putting one in, but can't find anyone who has tried it. Thanks
Ken

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=4568:src=UPSE


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

Chasn said:


> Does anyone have any input on the MaxxFan Ventfan? I have been thinking about putting one in, but can't find anyone who has tried it. Thanks
> Ken
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=4568:src=UPSE


Nothing here besides the customer feedback on CW's website.

Wic


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Chasn said:


> Does anyone have any input on the MaxxFan Ventfan? I have been thinking about putting one in, but can't find anyone who has tried it. Thanks
> Ken
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=4568:src=UPSE


Yes, we have 2 of them on our 28RSDS and are very happy with them. I really like the low profile while towing (I figure it reduces risk of damage from trees, etc), and have been very happy with their performance. Again, the thermostats are great to have, and we have used them in complete downpours without any water issues.









I looked at the different options, at the time I installed mine, and they were the cheapest complete solution that didn't leave anything hanging below the ceiling level (I'm 6'3" so this is VERY important







)


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Does anyone have any input on the MaxxFan Ventfan? I have been thinking about putting one in, but can't find anyone who has tried it. Thanks
> Ken
> 
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...D=4568:src=UPSE


Yes, we have 2 of them on our 28RSDS and are very happy with them. I really like the low profile while towing (I figure it reduces risk of damage from trees, etc), and have been very happy with their performance. Again, the thermostats are great to have, and we have used them in complete downpours without any water issues.









I looked at the different options, at the time I installed mine, and they were the cheapest complete solution that didn't leave anything hanging below the ceiling level (I'm 6'3" so this is VERY important







)
[/quote]

I sympathize with you on the height issue. I am 6'2" myself and my main stipulation on ANY TT we bought was that I had to be able to walk upright from front to back without hitting my head on ANYTHING. I have been looking at these because of the low profile outside and just like the look of them. They are pricey though. I guess they do have more parts to break though. Oh well, I still have time before it starts getting warm!
Ken


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

I picked up one of the maxair w/thermostat kits over the weekend. It seems simple enough to install.

I checked into where I could get power for the front, center vent. I was able to get a fish tape from the light just outside the bathroom door through the roof cavity into the vent. They were nice enough to line up the aluminum rafters so the pre-punched holes lined up. BTW, the amount of insulation in that ceiling cavity is pitiful.... I should get everything installed this weekend if the weather holds out.

I plan on taking pictures as I go. I will post the results when I am done.

Wic


----------

